# Photographers in and around Cologne or Dortmund, Germany



## Rose (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello!

I am a female studying photography in England, and am currently on exchange in Germany until july 2006. I am looking to do some work experience in a photo studio or Lab in the above locations in Germany.

If anyone knows of a nice place or a friendly photographer, or any contacts in Germany please let me know...

silverfina@yahoo.co.uk

Thank U


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a friend, Jochen Ardnt, who works in both Berlin and Köln.  You can contact him through his website.  It's a starting point.

http://jochenphoto.com/


----------

